# Do you pay employees when there's no work?



## dan46996 (Jan 26, 2016)

I run a very small snow management company (1 crew), Have about 5 commercial contracts in Michigan.
We had hardly had any snow this year and had very little work for my crew (about 5 to 10 hours a week)...., my question is:
Do you normally pay your employees (W2 and temporary) if there's no work during a slow season?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm gonna guess that they don't come to work every day and work in the shop/office. That they only work when you have snow., and you only pay them for the time they work.

Then I'd say no. But if they aren't working they can draw unemployment, can't they? Could you lay them off? But then they wouldn't be able to work when it snowed, it would jack up their UI. 

I guess maybe you should figure base salaries into bids, or at least in your overhead, if you want to keep them. around?


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

I have them collect unemployment in the winter, since you pay into this during the year. But they understand that if a snow fall is to happen, they will be called into work, as no work can be refused to continue receiving weekly checks from unemployment.


----------



## SawTree/TierOne (Jan 28, 2016)

I do what I can to keep my guys picking up little "busy" work things throughout the winter. However, I second 1HOTCAT in that they go to being laid off with the option to work a little when i can find odd jobs or get called in whenever something arises. I empathize with them dan46996 but, we are a seasonal industry and 9 times out of 10 that is understood when they take the job.


----------

